# The requested resource () is not available



## Donic (23. Sep 2013)

Moin,
ich scheitere momentan beim Versuch, eine Webanwendung (JDK 1.6, JSF 2, ICEfaces 1.8.2/2.0, Apache Tomcat 6.0.26) in Netbeans 6.9.1 unter Windows 7 64bit Enterprise zum laufen zu bringen. Kompilieren klappt, aber beim Start erhalte ich im Webbrowser die Meldung

*The requested resource (/MyWebApp/) is not available*

Die Anwendung resp. das Projekt lief bereits auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern (Win XP, 2003 Server, jeweils 32bit) erfolgreich. Habe ich irgendwas bei der Tomcat-Konfiguration übersehen? Gibt es ein Problem mit Windows 7 und/oder der 64Bit-Version?


----------



## geqoo (23. Sep 2013)

Vielleicht solltest du mal deine faces-config.xml überprüfen und ggf. nachsehen, auf welchen Pfad Netbeans das Container-Mapping laufen hat.


----------



## tandraschko (23. Sep 2013)

Was steht denn im Tomcat log? Wenn der Context nicht deployed ist, sollte schon was mitgeloggt werden.


----------



## Donic (23. Sep 2013)

Die faces-config ist takko, da steht nichts Netbeans-spezifisches drin, keine absoluten Pfade o.ä.


Das Logfile sagt mir nichts:


> Using CATALINA_BASE:   "C:\Users\adfaha1\.netbeans\6.9\apache-tomcat-6.0.26_base"
> Using CATALINA_HOME:   "C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Apache Tomcat 6.0.26"
> Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: "C:\Users\adfaha1\.netbeans\6.9\apache-tomcat-6.0.26_base\temp"
> Using JRE_HOME:        "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_45"
> ...


----------



## Donic (24. Sep 2013)

OK, ich xxxxx brauche die Startseite in der URL, obwohl sie in der web.xml eingetragen ist unter
[XML]
<welcome-file-list>
   <welcome-file>Start_Form.iface</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
[/XML]

Aber dann geht es auch nicht weiter:


> exception
> javax.servlet.ServletException: java.lang.Exception: java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException
> com.icesoft.faces.webapp.http.servlet.MainServlet.service(MainServlet.java:158)
> javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
> ...


----------



## Donic (10. Okt 2013)

Der abschließende Fehler (s.o.) kam durch Unverträglichkeiten der ICEfaces und JSF Versionen. Bisherige Lösung: Weglassen der Netbeans-Libs, Verwendung funktionierender JARs.


----------

